
Show HN: Dominus 2 – Free Multiplayer Strategy Browser Game - dan335
http://dominus2.io/
======
mikkergp
I played one game and like what I saw so far, the controls felt a little
fidgety, I wonder if you can streamline them a bit so there's less clicking.

